# Paretroplus menarambo / Pinstriped Damba



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The pair have just finished their last few 'runs' and are now concentrating on keeping any predators away. There are about twenty 1" Paraneetroplus breidohri in there that are buzzing around the tank like pesky mosquitoes, looking for a quick meal.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

I will get these eventually


----------

